# German Blue Rams, Galaxy Rasboras and Bettas



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

enjoy


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

The rams settle very well in your tank. They seem to like the tank mates and settings. They are quite colorful too. They are hungry though. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful rams. I love your betta, I thought they had to be kept alone...what do you have them in with? Guppies, and what else?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Richard said:


> The rams settle very well in your tank. They seem to like the tank mates and settings. They are quite colorful too. They are hungry though. Thank you for sharing.


Yes, thanks for the rams, they are awesome fish to watch! Yes, they seem to have a big appetite! haha....



iluvfsh said:


> Beautiful rams. I love your betta, I thought they had to be kept alone...what do you have them in with? Guppies, and what else?


Which tank are you referring to? The bettas with the German Blue Rams are female bettas so they can be a few together, they just form a hierarchy but don't fight with each other. There's also weather loaches, siamese flying fox, cardinal tetras, cherry barbs and endlers.

The other tank is a male betta with galaxy rasboras, endlers not guppies, and otocinclus.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

ooh pretty Galaxy Rasboras


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Just awesome Ashley!!!! So pretty.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Kim!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

What size is ur tank in that vid???


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> What size is ur tank in that vid???


Which video? The one with German Blue rams is 50 or 55G, the one with glaxy rasboras is 20G.


----------



## danielna1141 (Aug 21, 2010)

siiick sick sick. ive always wanted to stack a tank with rams. :/ like 50 in a 100g


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Do you mind me asking what the galaxy rasboras are like to keep?  I have heard mixed experiences, some said they were delicate and finicky others that they were hardy. Such pretty fish...


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Emily said:


> Do you mind me asking what the galaxy rasboras are like to keep?  I have heard mixed experiences, some said they were delicate and finicky others that they were hardy. Such pretty fish...


They are fun to watch! They are quite hardy and easy to keep.


----------

